# new website



## manderb1 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am in the process of updating my website and getting my  own domain. Money is an issue right now, but how is the general layout of the site? Thanks all

http://www.freewebs.com/bollingersphotography


----------



## guitarmy (Oct 22, 2007)

I hear you on the money front, so I understand why you went with a freewebs domain. However, it comes off as amateur to me.

I don't like that your homepage is your wedding pricing page. That shouldn't be the first, or most important, thing.

The layout of the site is clean and sharp and easy to navigate. Kudos on that.

I would add a contact link/page and an about link/page. Perhaps your homepage could be the 'about' page.

Also I'd look at GoDaddy.com to get a domain name without the 'freewebs' precursor.

My thoughts.


----------



## manderb1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you for the advice. I was thinking about adding an about me section but I really don't know what to put for perfessionalism. I am not a member of any type of clubs or anything. Should I just put my experiences down ? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 22, 2007)

I couldn't see the site, blocked by Sonicwall, which my company uses.



> Thank you for the advice. I was thinking about adding an about me section but I really don't know what to put for perfessionalism. I am not a member of any type of clubs or anything. Should I just put my experiences down ? Thanks for the help!


Check out as many photographer's web sites as you can.  You don't need to copy anything but just have a look at what they have done....and see if you get an inspiration.


----------



## manderb1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Big Mike, thats a great idea. I have looked at a few locally. I will keep working on the website. Any more critiques are welcome, the more the merrier!


----------

